
Show HN: How I Made a Home Alarm Using Google Cloud and Twilio - irtefa
https://medium.com/@irtefa1/how-i-made-a-home-alarm-using-google-cloud-twilio-c7cb78f6b929
======
ckdarby
Good read until I got to the spot about $1200 Google vision and nothing to
solve this issue.

I was expecting a portion to be like, "But we can do better!" and then go into
using serverless with opencv to reduce the cost.

~~~
deckarep
This is still a good read as it sparks ideas for others. Yes it's expensive
but the author went well above typical blog posts and shared the financial
costs.

It's nothing more than a proof of concept and obviously it could be improved
to drive the cost down but what exactly do you expect by someone who took
their time to write this and share it with the rest of the community?

Everyone is a critic...

